# Collecting PRSI Numbers by VHI



## Paddyman (7 Nov 2010)

Just received my VHI renewal notive. As usual the premium has increased substantially. Now I notice that they are now seeking subscribers PRSI numbers due to "recent changes in legislation".
  I know that your PRSI is needed to open a bank a/c but I was wondering is there is there any ulterior motive to this move.
  Maybe I'm paranoid, but I just can't bring myself to trust Big Brother in Brussels or the shower in Leinster House.


----------



## j26 (7 Nov 2010)

I can think of 2 possible reasons

(1) Revenue give tax relief at source on health insurance and want to know who is getting the benefit of it

(2) Revenue plan on doing a trawl of MED1 forms to see if people are deducting reimbursements from their health insurers from the tax return

My money is on (2)


----------



## Paddyman (8 Nov 2010)

Many thanks for the info. It sets my mind at rest.
  It's just that I know that what starts for one reason can be used for another.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (8 Nov 2010)

The most recent Health Insurance Act obliges insurers to collect the PPS numbers of their members and to submit them to the Health Insurance Authority. I think it's something to do the additional tax relief at source available to members over 50.


----------

